# Rumor: Radmanovic to Houston?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rumor: Radmanovic to Houston!*

http://www.hoopdynasty.com/NBANews3.htm



> Another source said," Radmanovic heading to Houston, has been talked about in the last 4-5 days, but has never been so deep." The Sonics would deal Radmanovic, Jerome James, and a future draft pick for Maurice Taylor.
> 
> If Radmanovic was to come to Houston, he would be a 6th man or possibly starting at the Power Forward position. A Rockets spokesman quoted," The deal is prepared to be completed, and so far the Rockets feel very confident about it."


Not sure how legit this site is, but I'll take the deal in a heartbeat for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The website you found that info from doesent look very "professional", it looks like some kid made that webpage. They are the only website I can find that even has that info, and did you see how Vladimir Radmonovic played last night?? After that performance, they would be nuts to even trade him straight up for Mo Taylor

I found this though from some Peter Vescey article



> Powerless forward Maurice Taylor (zero rebounds in 29 minutes Tuesday against Detroit) might very well be sitting alongside Juwan Howard in Jeff Van Gundy's doghouse if the Rockets weren't so eager to trade him. You can't make Houston' an offer for Taylor it'll refuse.


...Whatever that means


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Vecsey is right, at this point Houston will take expiring contracts for Mo Taylor.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

ahaha why would seatlle want to rip themselves off?? They need bangers down low, that's not maurice taylor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This deal doesn't have a snowball's chance.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd do it in a heartbeat! Mo's been great but that's too sweet a deal to pass on....

but I don't see it happening though


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This deal doesn't have a snowball's chance.


The thing is, everyone knows that Seattle is not going to re-sign Radmanovic, so why would you trade someone good for him, when you can get him for free next summer?

Even though his trade value isn't much, I still don't think the Rockets have anyone the Sonics would take for him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing is, everyone knows that Seattle is not going to re-sign Radmanovic, so why would you trade someone good for him, when you can get him for free next summer?
> ...


Well how does Mo Taylor help the Sonics? That's the issue. No one wants the Rocket garbage for talented players. Seattle is not re-signing Radman because of Lewis, not because Radman can't play. Houston would love this deal, but this would give the Sonics Collison, Fortson, Taylor and Evans. Get the F out of here. That shiznit aint happening. 

Not to mention, who trades when the team is 15-3. Seems like a bad deal all the way around if you're a Sonic fan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well how does Mo Taylor help the Sonics? That's the issue. No one wants the Rocket garbage for talented players. Seattle is not re-signing Radman because of Lewis, not because Radman can't play. Houston would love this deal, but this would give the Sonics Collison, Fortson, Taylor and Evans. Get the F out of here. That shiznit aint happening.
> ...


You make Collison, Fortson, Taylor, and Evans sound like a weak PF rotation... all 4 guys bring something different to the table, that'd be one heck of a rotation. And Taylor is not trash, he's probably the only player teams would be interested in from Houston outside of T-Mac and Yao. He's been one of the best 6th man in the league for years, and can bring instant offense whereever he plays. 

But I follow the Sonics as well, and I must say this trade really makes little sense to them. If they're serious about making a run this year, they shouldn't bother downgrading their team like that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> You make Collison, Fortson, Taylor, and Evans sound like a weak PF rotation... all 4 guys bring something different to the table, that'd be one heck of a rotation. And Taylor is not trash, he's probably the only player teams would be interested in from Houston outside of T-Mac and Yao. He's been one of the best 6th man in the league for years, and can bring instant offense whereever he plays.
> ...


Explain why they need 4 PF's and I'll agree your plan makes sense. Not only are you giving Houston the better player in Radman (and younger), you're also giving an expiring contract for Mo Taylor. I mean how one-sided can you get. 

Common sense tells you this deal won't happen.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

This trade sucks. No way in hell will it happen.:laugh:


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

I hoep this happens, Houston definitely get da betta


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nachbar + Spoon + 1st rounder + Cash $5M for Radman + James + filler


----------

